# Audi A1 - anyone tried one?



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi All

I'm in the market for a 'new motor', and have been out test driving cars for a couple of days. Test drove a 1.4 S-Line Audi A1, what a motor! Lovely inside and goes pretty well - 122HP from a 1.4! over 50 miles to the gallon and a top speed of 126mph :thumb:

Anyone got one, test driven one or have any opinion of them? 

Cheers


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

never driven one but they look quite nice, if you can do away with the badge then i'd consider the Seat Ibiza with the same engine.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I saw one on the motorway the other day. It looked tiny


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Wouldn't bother when the Polo is infinitely better looking, the a1 is hideuos


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

+1 to what he said on top of me


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

SarahAnn said:


> +1 to what he said on top of me


nudge, nudge, wink, wink...eh...

:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> +1 to what he said on top of me


tee hee


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

Cheers guys. 

It has to be small, its a little run around as I already have a main car. Polo interior is a bit of a let down, especially if you've sat in the Audi's comfy leather. 

Seats a good idea, I'll have a look. Also Skoda might do a similar sized model, all VAG after all. :thumb:


----------



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Wouldn't bother when the Polo is infinitely better looking, the a1 is hideuos


Agreed, nasty looking cars


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

Tim186 said:


> Agreed, nasty looking cars


That's a bit harsh!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Skoda have the VRS, if you can put it through a business then you can get them for around £230 + vat inc maint per month.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

the thought if buying new still doesnt add up in my head the money you lose is just bonkers


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

We ARE bonkers on here though


----------



## father ted (May 4, 2011)

ive got one amalafi white 1.4 sports goes like sh** of a shovel its not a nasty looking car nor is it tiny trust me its class in a glass pity you didnt live near me id let you have a shot


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

SarahAnn said:


> We ARE bonkers on here though


theres a difference between buying the "latest product" to try without ever finishing a product and throwing thousands down the pan for the sake of 6 months wait


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I would never buy a new car with such a long wait. 
When i got my xtype, it was ready to collect in a few days and i got a car that should have been £23k with the extras it has and i got it for just under £18k. I always shop around. They were advertised at more than i paid over a year later :thumb:


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

They look a really nice little car from what I saw when I was in the market.

The waiting times on a new one, combined with the fact that the basic ones are pretty reasonable but once you add on the toys they can get frighteningly expensive was one thing that put me off.

I think the reality is that it's an Audi, it's dull and German which is really why people buy them, so if that's your bag it's a great little car.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

father ted said:


> ive got one amalafi white 1.4 sports goes like sh** of a shovel its not a nasty looking car nor is it tiny trust me its class in a glass pity you didnt live near me id let you have a shot


Thanks Father Ted, I appreciate the offer.

Is yours the flappy paddle (DSG) 185HP or the 122HP? I've driven the 122 and its plenty fast enough. Amalafi Whites a gorgeous colour in the flesh.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> We ARE bonkers on here though


Aint that the truth :wave:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

If you get an A1 make sure its this one !!

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default.asp?storyId=23705


----------



## Sypher (Jul 16, 2008)

This one looks all right.


----------



## Darrenwls (May 30, 2011)

A1s are gorgeous, sexy cars! And yeah they're small they're meant to be for God's sake.. I'd use understated rather than dull as a description.. But then I own one and I'm very proud of it!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

We know they're meant to be small, why on earth did the designers fit rear lights big enough for a Q7 on them then? Horrible hateful thing - does it show I don't like them? The Polo is a better choice if it has to be VAG, but the Fiesta is the best car in its class.
Whoever said the 1.4 goes like **** of a shovel needs their head feeling too.


----------



## Darrenwls (May 30, 2011)

bigmc said:


> We know they're meant to be small, why on earth did the designers fit rear lights big enough for a Q7 on them then? Horrible hateful thing - does it show I don't like them? The Polo is a better choice if it has to be VAG, but the Fiesta is the best car in its class.
> Whoever said the 1.4 goes like **** of a shovel needs their head feeling too.


A1 is much better quality than a polo. I hate Fiestas in particular I think the dash is butt ugly and cheap looking, as for the 1.4 A1 try the 185 ;-)


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

See this VAG accronym, hook me up with what it means so I can throw it in posts without looking like a d1ck.

Present post excluded


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

Grommit said:


> If you get an A1 make sure its this one !!
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default.asp?storyId=23705


Well I called Audi UK today and spoke to a friend who also works there, this car doesn't exist to their knowledge. :doublesho


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Volkswagen Aktiengesellschaft, or Volkswagen AG now VAG as most people think it means Volkswagen Audi Group but it doesn't.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Volkswagen Aktiengesellschaft, or Volkswagen AG now VAG as most people think it means Vlkswagen Audi Group but it doesn't.


So it has nothing to do with a girl or her taco?

Fuxake im gutted......


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Grommit said:


> So it has nothing to do with* a girl or her taco*?
> 
> Fuxake im gutted......


I hate the term LOL but I did just s****** out lout when reading that!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

Grommit said:


> See this VAG accronym, hook me up with what it means so I can throw it in posts without looking like a d1ck.
> 
> Present post excluded


Roughly translated, Volkswagen Audi Group, unless you speak German....


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Veedub18 said:


> Roughly translated, Volkswagen Audi Group, unless you speak German....


How rough we talking?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

bigmc said:


> How rough we talking?


I'll recpirocate..... LOL @ above


----------



## Darrenwls (May 30, 2011)

Grommit said:


> See this VAG accronym, hook me up with what it means so I can throw it in posts without looking like a d1ck.
> 
> Present post excluded


Volkswagen AG 


----------



## Darrenwls (May 30, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Volkswagen Aktiengesellschaft, or Volkswagen AG now VAG as most people think it means Volkswagen Audi Group but it doesn't.


We agree 


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

bigmc said:


> We know they're meant to be small, why on earth did the designers fit rear lights big enough for a Q7 on them then? Horrible hateful thing - does it show I don't like them? The Polo is a better choice if it has to be VAG, *but the Fiesta is the best car in its class*.
> Whoever said the 1.4 goes like **** of a shovel needs their head feeling too.


Says who?

The A1 has already won the 2011 best small car in its class.

http://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/la...mall-car-at-the-2011-fleet-world-honours.html

And best supermini

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring/news/8259297/Audi-A1-is-What-Car-magazine-car-of-the-year.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

Grommit said:


> I'll recpirocate..... LOL @ above


Well it accounts to the same thing, its a VW brand!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Veedub18 said:


> Says who?
> 
> The A1 has already won the 2011 best small car in its class.
> 
> ...


So it's won something from Fleet world?? And What car magazine.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

bigmc said:


> So it's won something from Fleet world?? And What car magazine.


And Parkers. And Honest John awards. :wall:

Audi A1 scores its sixth award in five months
May 20, 2011

Audi A1 wins its sixth title of the year after being crowned the most searched for Small Hatchback at the inaugural Honest John Awards
Audi A1 was the most searched for car in the Small Hatchback category on motoring website www.honestjohn.co.uk (1 April 2010 to 1 April 2011) 
Most searched for Small Hatchback is the sixth award the Audi A1 has won in 2011 
The Audi A1 topped the Small Hatchback category at the first ever Honest Awards, which were held last night (19 May) in London by motoring website honestjohn.co.uk.

'The A1 claimed its latest crown by being the most searched for small hatchback on the Honest John website (www.honestjohn.co.uk) between 1 April 2010 and 1 April 2011.

Neysan Vahdat, Product Manager for the A1 said: "The A1 has had an incredible year so far - five awards from the motoring press and sales way ahead of expectations. Winning the most searched for Small Hatchback category - especially from a trusted website like Honest John - reinforces that customers are as excited about the car as we are."

The A1's Small Hatchback award from Honest John joins the prestigious Car of the Year and Supermini of the Year awards from What Car? magazine, the Best Small Car Fleet World award, Best Small Hatchback from Parkers New Car Awards and Best Luxury Small Car from the CarBuyer Awards.'

I get the distinct feeling you aren't a fan....


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Most searched for small hatchback, you're not doing yourself any favours.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Most searched for small hatchback, you're not doing yourself any favours.


Says the guy who suggested a fiesta :lol:

No thanks.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

There is a reality that you're paying for the badge. 

You know that so you have to make a judgement whether the image and quality justifies the price premium, but just as you can compare Golf to Leon and Fabia etc. so you can compare the A1 to the Polo and probably other VAG cars (I've not looked).


----------



## Darrenwls (May 30, 2011)

hutchingsp said:


> There is a reality that you're paying for the badge.
> 
> You know that so you have to make a judgement whether the image and quality justifies the price premium, but just as you can compare Golf to Leon and Fabia etc. so you can compare the A1 to the Polo and probably other VAG cars (I've not looked).


Compare away, nothing wrong with a compare and contrast exercise.

As they say, you pay your money you make your choice. I chose an A1 because it's what I like, other options included a mini, ds3, but strangely not the polo i just didnt fancy one. However for me the A1 blew the rest away.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

Darrenwls said:


> Compare away, nothing wrong with a compare and contrast exercise.
> 
> As they say, you pay your money you make your choice. I chose an A1 because it's what I like, other options included a mini, ds3, but strangely not the polo i just didnt fancy one. However for me the A1 blew the rest away.


I'm coming from a MINI, tried the DS3, Clio, Yaris, Mazda 2, Polo, Mk6 Golf, Scirroco, and many others and the Audi's by far the best I've driven to date.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Veedub, it sounds like you are getting one anyway? 

Those of us who don't like small cars will say they are rubbish and the people who like small cars  will say go for it. 
It's your cash. If you want a small car, go for it. They aren't everyone's cup of tea but it's good that we are all different.

I think size matters and always go big  :lol:


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Darrenwls said:


> Compare away, nothing wrong with a compare and contrast exercise.
> 
> As they say, you pay your money you make your choice. *I chose an A1 because it's what I like*, other options included a mini, ds3, but strangely not the polo i just didnt fancy one. However for me the A1 blew the rest away.


That's entirely my point. Is it a "tarted up" Polo? To some extent possibly. Does a Fiesta handle better? Probably. Are you paying a premium for the Audi badge? Definitely.

Is that important if you don't like the Polo or the Fiesta but you are happy to pay the premium for the car you like? Hopefully not!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> Veedub, it sounds like you are getting one anyway?
> 
> Those of us who don't like small cars will say they are rubbish and the people who like small cars  will say go for it.
> It's your cash. If you want a small car, go for it. They aren't everyone's cup of tea but it's good that we are all different.
> ...


I don't need to compensate for anything, and with a 35mph speed limit and very small roads it would suit me just fine :thumb:

I was testing the water and I haven't made a decision yet, plenty more to test drive but its the A1 so far....


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

hutchingsp said:


> That's entirely my point. Is it a "tarted up" Polo? To some extent possibly. Does a Fiesta handle better? Probably. Are you paying a premium for the Audi badge? Definitely.
> 
> Is that important if you don't like the Polo or the Fiesta but you are happy to pay the premium for the car you like? Hopefully not!


Sit in, and test drive the Polo and its a totally different class (IMO) to the Audi. It may share components but the Audi is leaps and bounds a better car.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

how about a 500 arbarth although its not in the same league in terms of build compared to the Audi, I had a 1.4 500 sport on hire in jersy and loved it.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Veedub18 said:


> Sit in, and test drive the Polo and its a totally different class (IMO) to the Audi. It may share components but the Audi is leaps and bounds a better car.


Maybe. My point really is that if you were to do a teardown of both, there may be less in it than Audi would like you to think given the price difference.

I didn't go and look at a Polo though because I don't like them whilst I do/did like the Audi.

Don't pay too much attention to the opinions of a bunch of people you don't know on an internet forum when it comes to handing over £14k.

And don't post a "What colour is easiest to clean?" thread either, buy the colour you want - never do understand folks who do that


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> how about a 500 arbarth although its not in the same league in terms of build compared to the Audi, I had a 1.4 500 sport on hire in jersy and loved it.


Hi Steve
ah the Fiat 500. Tried one, and I have to agree it was a lot of fun! Also had a go in the Essesse version, liked it as its quite 'funky' but quite fast enough.The boots too small if I take it away for a long weekend, and I when I mentioned it to my mates they took the pi$$ all night :doublesho


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 14, 2010)

might be a stab in the dark as it sounds like u have made ur mind up already with the A1. but try one of the JCW 220bhp MINIs you can get a 6 month old one with loads of extras for about 18~19k


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Veedub18 said:


> Hi Steve
> ah the Fiat 500. Tried one, and I have to agree it was a lot of fun! Also had a go in the Essesse version, liked it as its quite 'funky' but quite fast enough.The boots too small if I take it away for a long weekend, and I when I mentioned it to my mates they took the pi$$ all night :doublesho


Not surprised


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

hutchingsp said:


> Maybe. My point really is that if you were to do a teardown of both, there may be less in it than Audi would like you to think given the price difference.
> 
> I didn't go and look at a Polo though because I don't like them whilst I do/did like the Audi.
> 
> ...


Good points bud. I did go and test drive the Polo although I wasn't keen, just in case I was surprised by it. I wasn't :lol:

I'm not overly bothered by opinion here, after all its just conversation and I try to make informed decision's.


----------



## Darrenwls (May 30, 2011)

What ever you decide enjoy it, even if it's a Fiesta lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

ian_lawton said:


> might be a stab in the dark as it sounds like u have made ur mind up already with the A1. but try one of the JCW 220bhp MINIs you can get a 6 month old one with loads of extras for about 18~19k


Won't buy another Mini again bud, no offence to anyone but just had a nightmare experience with one. 



SarahAnn said:


> Not surprised


Hi SarahAnn.

I thought as a ferrari fan you'd love it? Its a FIAT after all and they own 85% of ferrari. :doublesho


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

Darrenwls said:


> What ever you decide enjoy it, even if it's a Fiesta lol


Cheers matey, will do :thumb:


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Veedub18 said:


> Good points bud. I did go and test drive the Polo although I wasn't keen, just in case I was surprised by it. I wasn't :lol:
> 
> I'm not overly bothered by opinion here, after all its just conversation and I try to make informed decision's.


Do check out the waiting times though.

I've read a lot of threads about some very mundane VAG vehicles having crazy lead times.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Wouldn't bother when the Polo is infinitely better looking, the a1 is hideuos


Yep, bloody awful :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

^^^ ETTO :thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Veedub18 said:


> Won't buy another Mini again bud, no offence to anyone but just had a nightmare experience with one.
> 
> Hi SarahAnn.
> 
> I thought as a ferrari fan you'd love it? Its a FIAT after all and they own 85% of ferrari. :doublesho


I don't like small cars. I saw a woman in the A1 on the motorway the other day and thought she looked squished in. I like bigger cars but it's totally your choice isn't it and if there's a waiting list, well someone must like them 

Ps it's more of a love of Alonso and Massa than the make of car :argie:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> I don't like small cars. I saw a woman in the A1 on the motorway the other day and thought she looked squished in. I like bigger cars but it's totally your choice isn't it and if there's a waiting list, well someone must like them
> 
> Ps it's more of a love of Alonso and Massa than the make of car :argie:


Well, just for you after seeing you post Lewis 

What happened to supporting your British drivers?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=219605&page=10

Enjoy.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Veedub! How dare you post Alonso on that thread! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> Veedub! How dare you post Alonso on that thread! :lol:


You started it! :doublesho

Must find a bigger picture :thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

ooo yes please (in a pervy sort of way)


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> ooo yes please (in a pervy sort of way)


Apologies (to myself) for going off topic! But she asked for it 










Now go do some housework!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Cor. Ding dong. He is lush. 
Got to go now. Getting earache for being on laptop. Nag nag nag


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Veedub18 said:


> Hi Steve
> ah the Fiat 500. Tried one, and I have to agree it was a lot of fun! Also had a go in the Essesse version, liked it as its quite 'funky' but quite fast enough.The boots too small if I take it away for a long weekend, and I when I mentioned it to my mates they took the pi$$ all night :doublesho


yeah the boot is small and if i wasn't 6'4" i'd seriously consider one, in the channel islands you just want something small and that you don't have to be doing 9 zillion liles an hour in to have fun. It always made me laugh when you come out of Jersey airport and you have to drive by the Porsche garage to get to Avis 

How about something like a Suzuki swift sport ?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Volkswagen Aktiengesellschaft, or Volkswagen AG now VAG as most people think it means Volkswagen Audi Group but it doesn't.


Not like me to be picky, I know, 

From the late 1970s to 1992, the acronym V.A.G was used by Volkswagen AG as a brand for group-wide activities, such as distribution and leasing and banking.

Contrary to popular belief, "V.A.G" had no official meaning.

:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have seen an A1 in the flesh and IMO it looks awful.


----------



## father ted (May 4, 2011)

Veedub18 said:


> Thanks Father Ted, I appreciate the offer.
> 
> Is yours the flappy paddle (DSG) 185HP or the 122HP? I've driven the 122 and its plenty fast enough. Amalafi Whites a gorgeous colour in the flesh.


nope not flappy paddle am afraid but 6 speed box,remember the 1.4-litre version of the TFSI engine features great economy and, thanks to its turbocharger goes like s*** of a shovel and tbh its all down to choice ive had jags and all sorts of cars last one was a mazda 3 mps again s*** of a shovel


----------



## audi tt (May 8, 2011)

Hello Mate, My partner is looking for a new small car and we tried most that are available believe me! The A1 is top of her list, looks good,classy interior,well finished,drives well (the 1.2 was brilliant),doesn't feel small when your in it and will hold its value! No contest really!

Audi TT


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

audi tt said:


> Hello Mate, My partner is looking for a new small car and we tried most that are available believe me! The A1 is top of her list, looks good,classy interior,well finished,drives well (the 1.2 was brilliant),doesn't feel small when your in it and will hold its value! No contest really!
> 
> Audi TT


Nice one buddy, and Welcome to DW :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

so have you put a deposit down on one yet ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> so have you put a deposit down on one yet ?


Going to the dealer tomorrow, although I'm not sure now as its at least an 18 week wait, seriously!

Apparently the Misano Red paints all made in a Japanese factory thats suffered damage in the earthquake.


----------



## audi tt (May 8, 2011)

Worth the wait Veedub,2 pass me every morning a silver and a red one,they look seriously good! You will be well pleased with your choice!

Audi TT


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

18 weeks is good, there are a few demos appearing on the forecourt though. I've had to wait 24 weeks for 3 Golf so 18 should be easy !


----------



## mt8 (Jan 7, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> 18 weeks is good, there are a few demos appearing on the forecourt though. I've had to wait 24 weeks for 3 Golf so 18 should be easy !


Had our A1 for 6 weeks now and i have to say we are very impressed with it, got lucky with the dealer as it was already in stock and was going to be their demonstrator, looks stunning in daytona grey - not seen another one in this colour yet. This is the wifes car and i have a 1.2 tsi polo, i prefer my engine around town it is very nippy but the A1 out of town, plus the ride is a lot more settled in the audi.Good luck with the car you won`t be disappointed.:thumb:


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Veedub18 said:


> Going to the dealer tomorrow, although I'm not sure now as its *at least* an 18 week wait, seriously!


I'm not saying this to be negative, but decide whether you can wait six months as I suspect it may end up being closer to that.

There have been a lot of tales of VAG lead times slipping or dealers being less than realistic to get you to sign on the line - let's face it after 18 weeks you're not going to tell them to cancel the order if they say "Very sorry sir but just another 4 weeks and it'll be here".


----------



## Darrenwls (May 30, 2011)

hutchingsp said:


> I'm not saying this to be negative, but decide whether you can wait six months as I suspect it may end up being closer to that.
> 
> There have been a lot of tales of VAG lead times slipping or dealers being less than realistic to get you to sign on the line - let's face it after 18 weeks you're not going to tell them to cancel the order if they say "Very sorry sir but just another 4 weeks and it'll be here".


Mine arrived exactly on time as promised and my dealer kept me updated as to progress.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Not a fan of the A1 personally but can understand the appeal to others.

If you're looking for a small car with high levels of fit and finish, a long list of options to choose from and don't mind paying a premium then its a good choice.

All cars have strengths and weaknesses - just because a car suits one person does not mean that it will find favour with the next - horses for courses

As for the waiting time - damn site shorter than for most Volkswagen / Audi models at the moment - 26 weeks for a Polo is fairly typical


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Mate of mine had an A1 1.6SE diesel, I tried to talk him out of it, as I said Polo is a better looking car and better buy, but he wouldn't have it..

I picked up my Polo a few weeks back and he came to look at it. Recons Polo is a better car in every respect, looks, interior, 2 extra doors!! He's now sold A1!!!

Waiting times for vdubs is a kicker on some models, but there are cars in the system if you can drop lucky. I waited a little over two weeks for a Silver Tsi in std trim, and they're like hens teeth at the moment.

1.2 (105bhp) Tsi is an astonishing little engine, I'm sure it defies the laws of physics. Its vdubs FSI petrol injection with a water cooled charge cooler and turbo. From what I've read it's one of the first cars to use an electronically controlled waste gate to optimise boost at all rpm. It's unreal at 28mph it wants 4th gear and pulls.. It's almost like having two cars, one an ecomentalist, the other a sporty little run around. Pull in 6th at 70mph is remarkable. Plus I'm seeing 46-47mpg

Spend some time ringing round and popping into some garages, the difference in approach is unbelieveable. I'd got cash as I'd sold my old car and got the momey sorted. Some dealers would just not give any discout at all!! the usual answers "Oh, they're a new model, there's none about, waiting times, etc,etc) I found one that was happy to deal for cash, £1400 off for cash, years free insurance, 3 year servicing..

Sorry if I come across a little biased, but I am...

I've had vdubs for years, Golf 1.6CL, Golf Driver 1.8, Golf GTi (20v), Polo 1.9Tdi sport (100bhp) but the Tsi is the first little car that has just "knocked my socks off" Drives like a much bigger car 1.6-1.8 easy. Go and take a test drive I think you'll be a convert..


----------

